
Consumer Reports spearheads new privacy, security standard for electronics - nfriedly
https://liliputing.com/2017/03/consumer-reports-spearheads-new-privacy-security-standard-electronic-products.html
======
nfriedly
Actual title is "Consumer Reports spearheads new privacy, security standard
for electronic _products_ " but HN won't accept it because of the length.

Also, the standard itself is at [https://thedigitalstandard.org/the-
standard](https://thedigitalstandard.org/the-standard) but I felt like
Liliputing provided a nice summary, so the link points to that for now.

